# Modern atmosphere in Tel Aviv



## Kalamai (Feb 14, 2009)

Bicycle ride along Tel-Aviv Beaches


----------



## Kalamai (Feb 14, 2009)

I Charleston Tel Aviv


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cool video!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and videos about Tel Aviv :cheers:


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Loved the video in the first post. Makes me look forward to being in Tel Aviv at the end of the month. I just hope the weather will be fine


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

By ilikeposts


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

By Hebrewtext


*Meir Park*
Meir Park is a 3 hectares (7.4 acres) public park, bounded by King George Street and Tchernichovsky Street in the center of Tel Aviv, Israel.

Meir Park opened to the public on March 10, 1944. It is named after the first mayor of Tel Aviv, Meir Dizengoff. 
It was the first big park in Tel Aviv.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## avivster (Apr 4, 2014)

*Tel Aviv Purim Rave 2015
6.3.2015*


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

Israel is by far the best country in Middle East.


----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Purim is celebrated in Tel Aviv 

*Video*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

By LOVEMY11









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-oRPLhBOk_s8/ToRB0i2DvnI/AAAAAAAAGfw/pBsaIztail0/s1600/Tel-aviv-Gibor-
[IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BN3PZWr2fd8/ToRBvMTHDTI/AAAAAAAAGfY/ojSxEkTaLXI/s1600/Tel-aviv-Gibor-Sport-003.jpg


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*By Hebrewtext*



















*By Avivster*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*By AbidM*









*By Avivster*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*By Javi Itzhak*
Credits to mseyou, levieran88, avivgr87, itayaharon99uh and etimichaeli1


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Tel Aviv marathon 2014















2015 marathon


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

impressive skyline.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Building Boom*

*By Mauzer*










*By elba*










*By Ynhockey*









*By Avivster*










*By Hebrewtext*


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## chali1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tel Aviv marathon 2015


----------

